# Blue rimmed Bowl



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Made from Ash and 10" Diameter the blue is done with Jo Sonja paints using just a finger tip to give the effect you see here.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice work Derek.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool...
very cool...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow the blue looks like some kind of inlay . youve got some great skills Derek


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's just gorgeous, Derek. Simple and elegant.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Derek. I also thought it looks like inlay.


----------



## johnnie_dr (Jan 8, 2016)

Great technique and color balance...nice


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you all.
At one time I did not believe that the natural colour of wood should not be coloured or painted, but as I have found that sometimes a little colour goes a long way and have even completely painted something if the grain is very plain


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

dalboy said:


> Thank you all.
> At one time I did not believe that the natural colour of wood should not be coloured or painted, but as I have found that sometimes a little colour goes a long way and have even completely painted something if the grain is very plain


I try to avoid stain and paint and let the wood speak for itself but this would be an exception to that rule.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work. Your approach to coloring the top edge is a great lesson as well.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

That's a work of art, Derek. Very impressive.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very interesting kinda marble look that you got, Derek. Nice stuff.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Really well done. I have not tried paint but have used inlays for the same effect. Really nice piece.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Very impressive.


----------



## Pale_Rider (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm impressed, your work is inspirational 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful work. I thought it was done with minerals. I agree with others that paint frequently hides the natural beauty of wood but there's always an exception to every rule. With work like this, you can break the rules anytime.


----------

